# Tourists. Don’t. Tip. (Delivery.)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Or do they? What’s been your experience?

This is my second summer delivering in our area, full of beach towns. We’re kind of midway between NYC and Philly, nice area, all budgets. Many vacation estates, some motels, B&Bs, summer rentals.

And my experience has been that there is absolutely no point delivering to the tourists. They do not tip, or tip very low.

I’ve been there in a way. A few times when I travelled the thought of “why tip a lot, I’m never coming back here” crept into my mind. In the end my tipping methods (a LOT) won anyway, though I’m a picker-upper. Still 20%+ At least I sleep well.

But it seems the vast majority feels they don’t need to. Some of the pings to beach areas I’m recieving are obnoxious. Mind you, the beach area is somewhat separate - we have a huge bay, too - parking there is scarce, and it’s a hike, as the restaurants there are pretty sucky. 15-25-35 mph, with the former two being most frequent. Free bonus is the vast majority are super-raised houses (Sandy devastated our area and everyone raised their houses to the point of a 5th floor walk-upin NYC, albeit with really angled, often open to the high winds stairs. Try those with 6 large drinks and 2 bags. Fun.)

Even off-season, I tend to stay away from hotels, including inland ones. The money’s just not there.

Granted, I had more experience with the beach last season, as I had just started and felt people would tip more because they’re on vacation, relaxed and happy, and took those hikes. Particularly to the really lavish beachfront estates 

Um. NO.

This year I’m not even considering hidden tips unless it’s a huge order that looks like a party. But those are good off-season, too. Correction: BETTER off-season.

Stick to the locals.

And based on the offers, I also suspect the tourists are more likely to tip-bait. Call it risk management.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sounds like alot of ******bags or entitled old money types with no conception of the how people are compensated.

I think you see alot more of that in the northeast and midwest areas, although working class people are usually the best customers at all income levels.

I was shocked to see how bad offers were in the downtown DC capital district area compared to much lower income areas in modest towns.

You have rich people that only care about themselves, and then you have working class people who understand the value of work and money, which is ironic but true.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Sounds like alot of ******bags or entitled old money types with no conception of the how people are compensated.
> 
> I think you see alot more of that in the northeast and midwest areas, although working class people are usually the best customers at all income levels.
> 
> ...


I really can’t say that based on my own experience. I’ve had all sorts. But I learned pretty fast not to base my descisions solely on neighborhood (except in terms of walk-ups/parking/speed limit).

I’ve had a delivery to a very lavish waterfront estate (not just a house) of 2 coffes with a HUGE tip and a note “don’t bother going up the stairway, just drop at the garage” (the stairs were huge, with walkways and patios and decorations - gorgeous, but A LOT of steps).

And I’ve delivered to multiple shacks. when I was convinced of tip-baiting when it was the $8 UE rule and people came through - one just yesrerday for 2 pizzas. House was overgrown and rickety.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Driving a taxi…

I don’t my Uber drivers…

10 minutes later they hit the 25% button on the credit card processor.


more tourists

Well Uber was quoting me $35, so here’s $35 even thou the meter says $20.


Business traveler…(special case)
“here’s $5.00 cash tip I just can’t put the tip on the credit card.”

sure I’ll help you do


Locals…

meter is at $19.80. They hand me a $20 and tell me to keep the change.

Local number 2.

meter is at $4.20 they hand me a $5.00 and demand correct change back.



My experience with Uber/Lyft since 2014.

I stand a better chance of them accidentally leaving money in the car then getting a tip.

It’s not locals versus tourists in my experience. Uber/Lyft customers just don’t tip. TK poisoned tipping on a fundamental level.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

in my city if i talk places to go see etc with tourists usally $5 overall very poor..


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Or do they? What’s been your experience?
> 
> This is my second summer delivering in our area, full of beach towns. We’re kind of midway between NYC and Philly, nice area, all budgets. Many vacation estates, some motels, B&Bs, summer rentals.
> 
> ...


What do you expect? Look who you are delivering to!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I am happy to report that I received a SECOND (!!!!) cash tip in my history delivering.

This one was even bigger than the first one ($3).

I got a WHOPPING $5 on top of a $4 and change in-app for driving to a beach motel on a Sat evening. If you’ve ever been to a beach town in the summer you know what that means. Yeah, it was a tiny order and the guy was really nice, clearly not filthy rich and met me at my car, so I really appreciated it. Also, it was a double with both pickup and dropoff within 1 mile and another $25, so ended up being $30+$5 cash for 8 miles door to door.

Not complaining.

But also still not liking cash tip odds.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Bottom line is all social economic classes have people who tip and don't like to tip, same goes for cultural backgrounds, same goes for the tourists there are some that tip and some don't, for example last week I did a delivery of Mexican food to an apartment in the projects $8.50 dd, in the end it turned into $15 because the hidden tip was $10, I didn't expect it'd go higher than $8.50


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Or do they? What’s been your experience?


I have to say, over half my fares are tourists, and 30-50% of my fares tip. I watch the history and it is more common for a tourist to tip than not.

Having said that, I fully understand that the market has a huge influence on who tips, even accounting for demographics.

Having said _that_, to me a tourist, someone not familiar with the area, is one of the best candidates for tips. Any interaction that builds a rapport is the best tip bait. Tourists are usually talkative, so I engage with them and educate them as to the locale they are visiting. I offer recommendations for where to eat (huge rapport builder), and answer all their questions. I make it a point to know the area even if I don't hang there. I have a list of restaurants on my phone that my passengers have recommended. That sort of thing.

I am not trying to brag, although it looks like it. Just passing on to others what works for me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I have to say, over half my fares are tourists, and 30-50% of my fares tip. I watch the history and it is more common for a tourist to tip than not.
> 
> Having said that, I fully understand that the market has a huge influence on who tips, even accounting for demographics.
> 
> ...


Uber. EATS.

It LITERALLY says “Delivery” IN THE THREAD TITLE.

Of course tourists tip pax. DUH.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Uber. EATS.
> 
> It LITERALLY says “Delivery” IN THE THREAD TITLE.
> 
> Of course tourists tip pax. DUH.


It was so nice trying to be of help to you!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> It was so nice trying to be of help to you!


You do understand that I don’t type “delivery” in the title of a thread on the “Delivery” subforum just for fun, right? Pax is totally different. The fares are different. The tips are different. The strategy is different. You have NO IDEA how often we have paxers crash our parties. Even in that specific thread, you weren’t the only one. You were just the straw that broke the camel’s back. This is an ongoing - and frustrating - issue. And I am not a nice person, I’m direct.

Is it unreasonable to expect that after specifically noting “delivery” that people would reply about deliveries?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I make $50000 a day on uber x. Sorry, don't be mad!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

In Orlando, I stay away from the tourist areas because of gridlocked traffic and horrific tourist driving skills. But when I have ventured down towards "the attractions" the tips were usually pretty good. Better than from the low-paid locals.

Oh and since pax was brought up, here's another reason I don't drive them. Food doesn't shoot! 









Woman charged with murder in death of another woman in Uber vehicle back seat


Surveillance video shows Natalia Harrell pulling a gun from her bag and shooting another woman before the Uber driver stops the car, a police detective swore in an affidavit.




www.fox35orlando.com


----------

